# Fiber and/or an enzyme supplement



## djsker (Apr 24, 2002)

I have read alot of messages and I guess I need to keep a journal of what I eat to figure out my bad foods. I am taking FiberEase and try to keep alot of fiber in my diet. I have noticed my stool has become a little more solid, but not cutting out my bad foods stills gives me attacks of the D.The thing that kills me, is that I love to eat and I would hate to give up some foods. Especially when I am trying to gain weight, I eat like 5-6 meals a day. I am thinking that most of the stuff I would have to give up is dairy, greasy foods, and italian sauces.Has anyone tried an enzyme supplement? How about DairyCare? What other enzyme supplements are out there?


----------

